# Beatrice - Russian Dwarf Hamster



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Name: Beatrice
Breed: Russian Dwarf Hamster
Sex: Female
Age: 2 Months
Neutered: No



Please speak to a member of staff at HULA for more information.

HULA Animal Rescue


----------

